# New apartment - Ideas on furniture layout



## stride12 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi everyone, I appreciate any input and help.

I recently moved into an apartment and it's my first. Generally this wouldn't be an issue but the floor plan I went with while adding more square footage than a more basic layout leaves me wondering what to do with it.

I'm attaching the floor plan and a mock layout provided. The problem is the room seems huge to me in the living room having thee tv on the far wall, especially only having a 43" tv in here right now. Any ideas on a new setup would help as well as different kinds of couches/seating arrangements.

With the bedroom I'm trying to fit a decent sized computer desk as well as a tv stand along with a queen sized bed.

It's not a huge deal and I kind of have an idea of how it's going to work out buy I figured I would throw this out there to see some new ideas on the layout. Thanks for any help.


----------



## beee (Dec 23, 2015)

Exchange the location of sofa and TV will be more convenient than now. Reasons as follows:

Protect your sleep quality when someone is watching TV but you are sleeping,because place the TV on the location of sofa will reduce TV sound.

In addition,you'll have a better view when you are watching TV but your husband or wife is cooking,it's more convenient to give him or her some help if need.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice layout of the apartment; it flows from room to room
nicely...I agree with Beee...try swapping
the sofa and tv. Perhaps then you'll have the room for two chairs,
each flanking the tv.


----------

